# Best 750w Power Supply?



## bf1

I am curious to know what the best 750 powersupply would be, i heard corsair or XFX would take that place..


----------



## StrangleHold

XFX/Corsair/Silverstone/Seasonic and a few models of other brands like the TP Antec.


----------



## bomberboysk

Sort of a toss up between the M12D based XFX 750W unit, and the X series seasonic units(X-750 and AX750 from corsair). Performance/output quality wise, the XFX 750W is probably the best currently available unit. However, the X-750 and AX750 are only slightly worse when it comes to output quality, but are 80PLUS Gold certified for effeciency.


----------



## ScottALot

I got my XFX 750W and although it isn't hooked up to a computer, it runs dead silent and the 80+ silver is always nice. Green fan = meh, but turn it over and it looks real nice.


----------



## tech savvy

StrangleHold said:


> XFX/Corsair/Silverstone/Seasonic and a few models of other brands like the TP Antec.



Agree, these IMO is the top three(750w).- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151087 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139016 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207003


----------

